# Something 40K this way comes - 29 October



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Could not see reference to this anywhere:






A new something released at the end of the week.

I am not sure whether there is any significance in the music being borrowed from Relic.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I think its by now obvious to all what this something very secretive new thing is...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I think its by now obvious to all what this something very secretive new thing is...


Really?

I must be having a blank moment then.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Necrons. You did not hear about the BoW leak?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I mentioned this in the necron rumours thread.


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

wasnt this leaked?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd love it if it wasn't Necrons, if it had all been a bit joke and in fact they are releasing something completely different!


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> I'd love it if it wasn't Necrons, if it had all been a bit joke and in fact they are releasing something completely different!











Doubtful.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

link is broken now.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> link is broken now.


The "Http://http//" in the beginning of the link might be the cause...


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I imagine it's the pre-order then? That wasn't that long of a wait. I'm hoping to get some but we'll see. Maybe i'll get a battalion or something... course I still need a bunch of other stuff and have quite a few things sitting on my project 'area'.


----------



## jimbo1701 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's hilarious! I love how they try and retain the mystery and drama to build excitement and intrigue from the masses - except it was leaked 2 weeks ago and everyone who has access to the interweb has seen the models and knows the release dates already. Fantastic this little world of denial and ignorance to the consumer that GW lives in.


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

i dont think it is necrons to be honest GW never make this big a fuss about a general army release.


----------



## D'epinay Chevalier (Sep 30, 2010)

that symbol looked more like the biel tan symbol than the necron one


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## D'epinay Chevalier (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a good look at the symbol. it is not the biel-tan symbol, but it also isnt the regular necron symbol


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

Im thinking it looks more of an eldar symbol rather than a necron symbol.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Look at the chest of the new Trayzyn the immortal model:










The symbol that was flashed:










Closely matches it. Its defiantely Necrons.


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep as GrizBe showed if you pause it you can see it clearly matches. It only really confirms what many expected anyway, they've started doing the adv order a week before anyway IIRC


----------



## aberson126 (Sep 12, 2009)

i think the 29th will be the release of the pre order, actual availability on nov 5th


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks necron to me.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The whole thing screams Necron. After I finish my Orkys I think I may take Necrons as my power build army. Just need to think of an unusual twist for mine.


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

Dont forget the text to. "You have ruled this galaxy for 10,000 years...Little to show...Order. Unity. Obedience. We taught the galaxy these things, and we shall do so again."

That means this new release is non Imperial, can't be DE, and is an ancient race that has ruled the galaxy before, focused on order and obedience. The Tau are too young a race, the Orks are not ordered nor unified, DE have already been released, and the symbol and style doesn't fit Eldar to me. It can only be Necrons.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

why are you guys debating about this? We have known it is necrons for weeks. The talks about them ruling the galaxy and bringing order to it before humanity is obviously necrons. There is no doubt in this or any world that necrons are the next release and that this video is referencing that.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Machiavellismx said:


> and the symbol and style doesn't fit Eldar to me.


Also prior to the collapse of Eldar society, they were hedonistic and enjoyed having sex with their slaves and sacrificing them like DE anyway, and cared little for order, unity or obedience in the same way as the modern Eldar do.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

90% sure it is Necron.

On a pure scientific observation it is a pity Games Workshop got the shape of our Galaxy wrong, it is not a Spiral Galaxy but a Barred Spiral Galaxy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> 90% sure it is Necron.
> 
> On a pure scientific observation it is a pity Games Workshop got the shape of our Galaxy wrong, it is not a Spiral Galaxy but a Barred Spiral Galaxy.


well its also got an eye of terror in the 41st millenium so lets not worry about facts too much


----------



## Darkjedi (Mar 9, 2011)

"You have little of account for..."?

Really?

Seems fan-made to me - a GW release would have better editing.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It was on the Gw website.....


----------



## Darkjedi (Mar 9, 2011)

aboytervigon said:


> It was on the Gw website.....


Wow. Then I'm a bit surprised they let that one get through. GW is usually a pretty slick operation.

I'm just waiting for the rest of my Tyranids, but I hope it's Necrons on behalf of a good friend of mine.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

They were showcasing it on whats new today..


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Its not nids, its necrons, thats it.


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> I'd love it if it wasn't Necrons, if it had all been a bit joke and in fact they are releasing something completely different!


ahahh roflingk:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> Just need to think of an unusual twist for mine.


Paint them in mahogany effect. Wooden Necrons would be ace! :biggrin:


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay just to be clear it most definatly the necrons its so clearly obvious but this is what i first thought it was before, i got a good look at the symbol, even if this race would be so amazingly overpowered...

*THE OLD ONES*

because if you think about it the necrons didn't really teach anyone anything though it is clearly them how super cool would it be if it was the old ones?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

If you squint hard enough and wish backwards its obvious that its the Dark Angels symbol


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> Paint them in mahogany effect. Wooden Necrons would be ace! :biggrin:


Oakrons.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Pathfinder201 said:


> Okay just to be clear it most definatly the necrons its so clearly obvious but this is what i first thought it was before, i got a good look at the symbol, even if this race would be so amazingly overpowered...
> 
> *THE OLD ONES*
> 
> because if you think about it the necrons didn't really teach anyone anything though it is clearly them how super cool would it be if it was the old ones?


if so then, all other races can bag it and tag it and comit suicide already.


----------

